# camper license plate?



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

how do i bring a trailer home without licenes plate?
im buying a old trailer but not have a plate how can i bring it home


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have a bill of sales they normally let you get it home without a tag. make sure you have the BOS with you.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

same with a boat to try it out on a lake ,plates not needed.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Or just take ur plate off ur car and put it back there.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Or have your buddy drive behind you REAL CLOSE...........LOL..........Rich


----------



## pabaker (Apr 11, 2005)

do not take the plate off your car. this will get you a ticket and probably aa tow. you have 72 hours frome the time of purchase to drive on the bill of sale. however since it is a titled vehicle you must have the title with you along with the bill of sale. the bill of sale must also be signed and dated when you start driving. the other option is to take the notorized title to the bmv and they will issue you a 30 day tag.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

pabaker said:


> the other option is to take the notorized title to the bmv and they will issue you a 30 day tag.


I tried this on my camper purchase 4 years ago and was told I couldn't get a 30 day tag. I had to purchase the full year license.  
I just picked up a new camper over the weekend and the dealer issued a 30 day tag...!


----------

